# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Heb mentale steun nodig! na lange reeks nu wellbutrin.

## kuulke

hallo allemaal,
ik ben nu 3 jaar aan het sukkelen met een hevige depressie waardoor ik al verschillende medicijnen (seroxat, werkte prima tot 3 jaar geleden, daarna nortrillen met lithium, ECT, parnate en nu lexapro) heb geprobeerd. nog geen medicijn erbij geweest waar ik me een beetje redelijk bij voelde, alleen seroxat 15jaar. opeens was het op! zo leek het wel.
nu ben ik in overleg met de psych van plan om te starten met wellbutrin.
mijn hoop is op dit moment erg weinig dat ik steun vraag van mensen die ook al een lange weg gehad hebben en uiteindelijk toch iets gevonden hebben waardoor ze een behoorlijk leven hebben want dit is het zo niet.
ik zoek afleiding in vanalles maar het brengt me niet naar een beter gevoel!

wie kan me steunen? ik heb het nodig momenteel!

gr kuul

----------


## Raimun

> hallo allemaal,
> ik ben nu 3 jaar aan het sukkelen met een hevige depressie waardoor ik al verschillende medicijnen (seroxat, werkte prima tot 3 jaar geleden, daarna nortrillen met lithium, ECT, parnate en nu lexapro) heb geprobeerd. nog geen medicijn erbij geweest waar ik me een beetje redelijk bij voelde, alleen seroxat 15jaar. opeens was het op! zo leek het wel.
> nu ben ik in overleg met de psych van plan om te starten met wellbutrin.
> mijn hoop is op dit moment erg weinig dat ik steun vraag van mensen die ook al een lange weg gehad hebben en uiteindelijk toch iets gevonden hebben waardoor ze een behoorlijk leven hebben want dit is het zo niet.
> ik zoek afleiding in vanalles maar het brengt me niet naar een beter gevoel!
> 
> wie kan me steunen? ik heb het nodig momenteel!
> 
> gr kuul


Hej kuulke ...
'n heel verhaal wat jij hier neerschrijft !! ..begrijp ik goed dat jij 15 j. Seroxat genomen hebt ?? of enkel de 3 laatste jaren ? 
*Seroxat* is nog te krijgen in de Apotheek hoor , wel op voorschrift !! 
De werkende stof daarin regelt de " serotonine opname ' in de hersenen !! 
Dit helpt bij depressie ...ook bij angststoornissen . 
Daarna heb je blijkbaar 'n hele resem medicatie getest ??..lijkt me niet zo geweldig , als dit door 'n arts werd voorgeschreven !! ??
Ofwel is jouw ziekte 'n heel ander beeld gaan vertonen ??
Ben jij enkel ' depressief '...of ben jij "bi-polair " ??( manische perioden ! ) 
*Wellbutrin* is 'n heel ander medicijn , de werkende stof hierin is " dopamine "..is ook 'n neurotransmitter ..werkt op 'n ander deel van de hersenen.
het voornaamste affect is , dat het 'n goed gevoel geeft !! zoals je dat kan hebben na 'n beloning !! Ik ken wel enkele mensen met 'n depressie ,die dat gebruiken ;;blijkbaar ook met goed resultaat ..
De regel blijft , wat voor de ene goed is , is het daarom nog niet goed voor de andere ! 
Je kan niet zomaar van de ene naar de andere medicatie overstappen !! 
De ene dient afgebouwd ..daarna de andere opgebouwd ..;er gaan toch wel enkele weken ( soms ook vlugger ) voorbij eer het effect voelbaar wordt !! 
Als dit in overleg met de psychiater is , zal hij wel weten wat goed is ??

In 'n depressie zitten , is inderdaad dikke ellende , kan ik over meespreken .
Heb ik jaren meegemaakt , telkens wel maar enkele weken , maar nooit behandeld ...tot het natuurlijk helemaal de mist in gaat !!
Sinds 'n 2-tal jaren gebruik ik " Lambipol " ..dit is voor bi-polaire ziektes .
Het resultaat is prima !! geen bijwerkingen en het belangrijkste ;; geen depressies meer !! 'n hele verademing ..hoef ik je niet te vertellen hé !! 

Jouw hoop mag je echter nooit opgeven !! ...voor alles bestaat er 'n oplossing !! 
Naast medicatie , is het zeer belangrijk , wellicht even belangrijk ,dat je kan " praten " ..
Heb je 'n partner , familie , vrienden ..waarbij jij met jouw verhaal kan aankloppen ...
Jij hebt de neiging om je op te sluiten hé ...anderen mijden je , haken af ..omdat zij meestal niet weten hoe zich te houden ....

Afleiding zoeken !! ..dat moet je zeker blijven doen !! ..ook als het moeilijk gaat , of maar even ...niet opgeven ..het helpt je zeker !!! 

Ik hoop dat dit je 'n beetje licht in de duisternis brengt !! 
Groetjes 
Raimun

----------


## kuulke

raimun, dankje wel voor je reactie!

ik heb idd 15 jaar seroxat gebruikt en eigenlijk nooit last van bijwerkingen gehad.
iets meer zweterig maar geen probleem.
manische periode heb ik nooit gehad, het is echt een depressie die wel meer in de familie voorkomt maar niet in die mate als bij mij.

af en toe na een tijd van zoeken naar afleidingen en dingen doen waar je van weet dat je er altijd plezier in hebt gehad en het gewoon nou niet meer uit jezelf naarboven kunt halen. krijg je van tijd tot tijd een klap waardoor je het even helemaal niet meer ziet zitten. vaak word ik dan ook wat angstiger( hoop dat wellbutrin hier ook wat tegen helpt). maar na een paar dagen krabbel ik me weer op en schuifel ik weer verder.
alleen hoop je zo op een punt waar je het gevoel krijgt dat je echt verder komt.
ik weet dat het er ergens zit!
ik omschrijf dit vaker aan mensen dat het is alsof je op een open zee drijft, en dat je toch rustig door moet zwemmen; af en toe op de rug, soms op het luchtbedje, totdat je ergens weer een keer aan land komt...

ik ben nou sinds een week afgebouwd van lexapro, voel wel nog af en toe van die tintelingen in mijn hoofd van het afbouwen.( had ik ook met seroxat als ik die een keer een dag vergat of later met afbouwen).

praten kan ik goed raimun, met mijn lieve vriendin, mijn ouders en mijn zus. met vrienden ook wel maar dat gaat wat oppervlakiger en wat lacherig.
als ik me echt klote voel merk ik dat ik me toch terug trek en het allemaal voor mezelf wil houden omdat ik niks nieuws te vertellen heb na zo'n lange tijd, snap je?

ik heb geen zin meer om tegen mijn naasten te zeggen dat ik me kl****te voel, dat weten ze wel en ik weet het ook. het duurt gewoon te lang, maar ja.

graag hoor ik van mensen die dit gevoel kennen.

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi Kuulke...
Ik heb niet zo veel te vertellen eigenlijk...
Ik zag je oproep en dacht ...even steunen kost niks...
Ikzelf loop ook al een tijd te sukkelen...zo'n 23 jaar ...
Wil je niet ontmoedigen...je moet maar blijven hopen ...word ook altijd tegen mij gezegd..
Ik hoop dat je gauw iets zult vinden waardoor je je beter gaat voelen...
Wens je heel veel sterkte toe..
Groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

ha die josh,
fijn om hier weer wat van je te vernemen,
weet dat het niet goed met je gaat.....maar weer iets posten is al een grote stap!!!

----------


## sietske763

een hond kopen.........!!!!
en dan veel in de buitenlucht!
vanuit jezelf wil je vaak niet...........als je een hond hebt MOET je wel....en die beesten geven zoveel liefde dat je echt in je hart geraakt word.

----------

